# Suggestions for Forest Grouse?



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all-

Been hunting these in Idaho since I was a little kid, and I love them. I've lived here in Utah for a couple years now and tried hunting them last year, with limited success. Anybody willing to give me a good idea of where I should focus within 45 min drive of Provo. Not looking for specific spots, or secrets, just some general knowledge of the population and good general locations. 

Any help would be appreciated, Thanks,

Ben


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

there are a lot of places up american fork, as well as spanish fork canyon, and up through the waters or sheep creek, and over into indian creek. anywhere around strawberry can be pretty good too. thats more like an hour drive for you though. good luck. hopefully that is helpful, but still vague enough that my hunting buddies dont get mad...


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

With grouse you need to find suitable habitat. You need ASPEN, water,and a few berries, Don't be afraid to hike around a bit to find them. Also keep a log of where you find them at different times of the year. Look at elevation, cover, and map direction (north facing slope maybe) after that pull out a topo map and find all areas that are near the place you found them and have the same description.

I have been trying this for the last two years and I now have collected quite a bit of data. I have successfully found spots on maps that match up with other spots where I have seen grouse and hiked into them to find lots of birds.

Also get a dog if you do not already have one. You will see at least 5 times more grouse with a half way decent dog.


----------

